# Can you save the 1-hr paused program?



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a situation last night that didn't work as anticipated and am wondering if there is a workaround. I get home from work and have the bad habit of getting my supper and watching the evening news, which is generally 15-20 minutes into the hour of local/national news. This works great because I << to the beginning and flip through the commercials as I go. If I receive a phone call or other interruption I can pause for 5-10 minutes and never miss any of the news.

Last night I got a call that required that I leave home for about an hour during the news. I finish supper close to the end of the news hour. I then tried to figure out how to save the 1-hour time window that contains the news already shown but not viewed. I'm aware that I can start recording live TV, but that won't serve my purpose. So I press pause thinking that will freeze time until I return. When I returned home I found that the recorder had gone off pause and was playing live TV. I was able to REW to a point an hour earlier than the live broadcast, but the news had been over for more than an hour.

Is there some way to freeze or save the moving 1-hour time window? I know of course that I can just record the news daily and then erase it if I've watched it, but I'm wondering if that's the only solution.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

lbeck said:


> I had a situation last night that didn't work as anticipated and am wondering if there is a workaround. I get home from work and have the bad habit of getting my supper and watching the evening news, which is generally 15-20 minutes into the hour of local/national news. This works great because I << to the beginning and flip through the commercials as I go. If I receive a phone call or other interruption I can pause for 5-10 minutes and never miss any of the news.
> 
> Last night I got a call that required that I leave home for about an hour during the news. I finish supper close to the end of the news hour. I then tried to figure out how to save the 1-hour time window that contains the news already shown but not viewed. I'm aware that I can start recording live TV, but that won't serve my purpose. So I press pause thinking that will freeze time until I return. When I returned home I found that the recorder had gone off pause and was playing live TV. I was able to REW to a point an hour earlier than the live broadcast, but the news had been over for more than an hour.
> 
> Is there some way to freeze or save the moving 1-hour time window? I know of course that I can just record the news daily and then erase it if I've watched it, but I'm wondering if that's the only solution.


You can get it to record the window by backing up and hitting record. Otherwise your out of luck.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> You can get it to record the window by backing up and hitting record. Otherwise your out of luck.


Actually, that would have done what I wanted. I'll use that method for future similar occurences. I'm new to the 622 and wasn't aware that you could rewind and then record the already aired material.

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. It comes in handy if you see something worth saving. I do it often.


----------



## wahoolions (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay...let's say you start watching an hour long show at 6 PM. At 6:30 PM, you decide you want to record the entire show. If you simply hit record, will it just record the portion from 6:30 - 7:00? In order to get the whole show do you need to rewind to the beginning and then hit record?

Thanks,

-Gary


----------



## GeneralDisarray (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, if you hit record it will clip the beginning portion and just record from 6:30 on. You must rewind to the beginning of where you want to record then hit record. Be sure not to go too far back. If you rewind to 5:59 it will only record the 1 minute left for that show and you will lose the 6:00-7:00 video.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

GeneralDisarray said:


> Yes, if you hit record it will clip the beginning portion and just record from 6:30 on. You must rewind to the beginning of where you want to record then hit record. Be sure not to go too far back. If you rewind to 5:59 it will only record the 1 minute left for that show and you will lose the 6:00-7:00 video.


Thanks for clarifying that. I was assuming that if you hit record at 5:59 you would get 5:59 -> 6:59.


----------



## GeneralDisarray (Jul 9, 2006)

It will do that in one case and that is if it is one continuous show in both time blocks, ie. 2-hour movie. but I found out the hard way if it is not continuous with a show I really wanted to save! :lol:


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you pause or rewind to some point, you can't record anything smaller than that starting point through "now". If I pause or go back to :58, and then hit record, it offers to stop the recording at the end of whatever the current show is. When the show changes at :00 to something else, it offers to stop at the end of that next show. Record, Select (OK), Stop, Select (OK) gives you the record buffer as a single recording from the point you backed up to through "live" and a new pause buffer begins at the "live" point. You can't backup so far that you lose something in the pause buffer. At least on a 942 - never tried a 622.

It is EXTREMELY handy if you are watching something live or delayed and want to record "that little piece" to show to the wife later.


----------



## wahoolions (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay...if you go back to 6:00 and hit record, are you then okay to switch to another channel or watch something else that's recorded? i.e. - once you go back and hit record, will the receiver tape the entire program w/o further intervention?


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

This thread has been helpful to me because with my HD DirecTivo it would record what was in the buffer when you hit record. I discovered that the ViP 622 didn't do that but hadn't thought of rewinding first.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

wahoolions said:


> Okay...if you go back to 6:00 and hit record, are you then okay to switch to another channel or watch something else that's recorded? i.e. - once you go back and hit record, will the receiver tape the entire program w/o further intervention?


Recording starts where you currently are in the program and ends where you tell it to end (usually the end of the program). It doesn't just randomly pick an hour to record nor can you tell it to record until a particular time.

If this is a recurring problem, I'd just set a timer and be done with it. Then again, my new program comes in SD format so it doesn't take much space.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

wahoolions said:


> Okay...if you go back to 6:00 and hit record, are you then okay to switch to another channel or watch something else that's recorded? i.e. - once you go back and hit record, will the receiver tape the entire program w/o further intervention?


It will record the remainer of the program unless you prevent it with your own intervention. Changing channels could prevent it. It also ignores the possibility that the remainder of what is on now could conflict with a prior timer.

As soon as I hit the record button, it tells me the time that it will stop recording by default (the time that the currently live show is supposed to end). I can select Options and pick Manaul stop, add end padding, ... but I get a default of "the rest of the current show" for an end time. You are ALWAYS OK to watch something else that is recorded while this records. Switching to another channel might not be a choice - the TVx output you are watching on is busy and you can't change the channel without stopping the recording (it warns you). When you hit Record while watching live/delayed, you do see a choice to select the OTHER TVx to do the recording. If you are delayed, I don't think you can get the pause buffer recorded if you switch "TVs". I haven't tried that in a long time though. I never use Single mode, but you could switch channels with the other tuner Pip / Swap (assumes it isn't already recording something too).


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the tip of backing up to the beginning of the buffer. I wanted to do this too but didn't understand what trick was required to save out the buffer. I'll try that next time.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

If you are watching a show and the beginning of the show is still in the one hour buffer you can hit record and then select options and ask to record the entire show. The 622 will record the entire show using the one hour buffer.

If the beginning of the show is no longer in the one hour buffer because you are more than one hour into the show, you can back up to the start of the one hour buffer and hit record and it will record the show from that point. (This was mentioned in other posts.)

Rick R


----------



## GeneralDisarray (Jul 9, 2006)

Rick_R said:


> If you are watching a show and the beginning of the show is still in the one hour buffer you can hit record and then select options and ask to record the entire show. The 622 will record the entire show using the one hour buffer.
> 
> If the beginning of the show is no longer in the one hour buffer because you are more than one hour into the show, you can back up to the start of the one hour buffer and hit record and it will record the show from that point. (This was mentioned in other posts.)
> 
> Rick R


Kewl. I'll check it out!!!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

GeneralDisarray said:


> Kewl. I'll check it out!!!


Backing up works more reliable. Sometimes you don't have the beginning of the show and so this option does not showup. And there are times even though you do that it isn't there (mostly OTA, just had it on GMA today). If you start recoding without being able to select record theentire show, you no longer can back up to make sure you have the beginning.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 5, 2005)

GeneralDisarray said:


> Yes, if you hit record it will clip the beginning portion and just record from 6:30 on. You must rewind to the beginning of where you want to record then hit record. Be sure not to go too far back. If you rewind to 5:59 it will only record the 1 minute left for that show and you will lose the 6:00-7:00 video.


The last sentence in the above quote is not true, at least for 522. If the 622 works the same way as the 522, you can go back to the previous show (as long as it's still in the buffer) and start the recording and it will record through the end of the current show.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

something no one mentioned either is, you can back up to the start, hit record, select till end of show, then hit the play button if memory serves, and return to the section you were watching originally, and the 622 saves everything from the time you selected. You don't have the rewatch that portion of the show


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilly said:


> The last sentence in the above quote is not true, at least for 522. If the 622 works the same way as the 522, you can go back to the previous show (as long as it's still in the buffer) and start the recording and it will record through the end of the current show.


Well it *is* true in the 622 forum. (And the 508 Forum and the 942 Forum.)

EDIT: I am wrong. Sorry.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Maybe this is a semantics issue, but I agree with Gilly that this statement

If you rewind to 5:59 it will only record the 1 minute left for that show and you will lose the 6:00-7:00 video.

is completely incorrect. I don't have a 622, but on a 508 or 942, you cannot "rewind too far" so that you only get a 1 minute recording. I thought that was what he was saying about his 522. On either the 508 or 942, when I rewind before the start of the current show, the 508 disables its "Stop at end of event" and the 942 disables its "Record entire event". The 942 lets me add time to the end of the current LIVE event, but there is no way to record anything less than the point backed up to through "current live".

Are you saying that if you rewind a 622 into the "previous" show that you are able to create a recording that doesn't include the start of the "current" show that you backed up through? That can't be done on my 508 or 942. Or a 522 the way I read Gilly. But it wouldn't be the first time I've just read something wrong!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

CABill said:


> but there is no way to record anything less than the point backed up to through "current live".


It will also put the entire recording, from the point you pressed record to the "current live" under whatever the name of the current show. I had that happen over at my parents house and I couldn't for the life of me find the video I recorded until I realized it was filed under the show that came after the one I wanted.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

GeneralDisarray said:


> Yes, if you hit record it will clip the beginning portion and just record from 6:30 on. You must rewind to the beginning of where you want to record then hit record. Be sure not to go too far back. If you rewind to 5:59 it will only record the 1 minute left for that show and you will lose the 6:00-7:00 video.


Are you sure about that? I could swear that when I hit record via live tv it had an option of recording from the beginning of the show on my 921.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

koralis said:


> Are you sure about that? I could swear that when I hit record via live tv it had an option of recording from the beginning of the show on my 921.


If you do nothing else it will clip the show. If you look at options and unit thinks it caught the beginning of the show and you select that options you get the whole show. But backing up tends to be safer, as sometimes if you cancel your attempt to record or mistakenly start to record you will lose the ability to pick up the entire show.


----------

